# The turtle and the hibiscusmile NUT!



## hibiscusmile (Aug 3, 2009)

Driving home from home depot today, I was on the road going the speed limit, I tell u this cause I was on a country road, but not a highway, going about 45 when I saw up ahead what looked like a plastic shoping bag, trying to blow up on a driveway, (makes me sad just to member it) :mellow: , and as I went past it, I thought to myself " self, plastic bags would just blow away in this wind, and they never, but never try to get up in a driveway"! Then I figured it was a turtle. So I pulled into a driveway and turned around and went back to see what was going on with it. It was the size of a good size bowling ball, maybe a little bigger, it had been hit by a car and was bleeding on its shell in two places, and it's tongue was bleeding to. Oh so u wonder how I know its tongue was bleeding, can u see where this is going?  . I picked it up only to discover it had to weigh about 25 lbs or so and was to heaby for me to move far, bent over as I was, cause I was trying to hold it away from me. It started to slap me with its feet and I had to set it down. I looked around for something to protect my hands and saw a wet newspaper in the driveway, so I tore the bag off of it and tried to get it with the bag holding the shell, so the feet would not get me. Didnt work. It was at this time terrrified.So was I, cause it started to snap at me something awful, I kept trying to get it and it kept turning its head around trying to bite me, I pushed it with my shoe to see if I could turn it over and I did, but then it righted itself and continued to try to bite me, dont know if they bite, but it put on one heck of a show. I even tried to cover its head with the wet paper, so it wouldnt see me, but no go, it kept biting it. I eventually had to just leave it in the driveway, even though I hated to, but I had nothing with me to do anything about moving it to safe ground. Does anyone know if its shell is cut up like that if it will heal if it doesnt get run over again? poor thing. but the good news is I didnt get hurt, not till I came home and tried to ride my bike with the new seat, fell off of it an skined my ankel! :angry:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 3, 2009)

I have seen some real bad breaks before at the wildlife refuge i volunteer at some make it and some don't if it was not that bad odd are good  if not well at least you tried :mellow: .


----------



## hibiscusmile (Aug 3, 2009)

Even with its mouth bleeding?


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 3, 2009)

Chase said:


> if not well at least you tried :mellow: .


Odds are it is this option. But you tired and the sad thing is some.... most would have not even turned around.


----------



## cloud jaguar (Aug 3, 2009)

I know someone who repaired a broken turtle with ca glue (superglue). Hopefully it was not a snapping turtle - they can bite your finger in half like a breadstick


----------



## inferno (Aug 3, 2009)

that sounds intense. i found a tortoise that fell off a cliff it had like a T split. really harsh. so i took it home and it got better with antibiotics. thats probably some internal bleeding. never no


----------



## Rick (Aug 4, 2009)

Well Rebecca based off your description it sounds like a snapping turtle. Nothing else there would be that large except maybe a softshell. I am a turlte keeper and have rehab'd ones hit by cars. It really depends on the severity of the damage.


----------



## superfreak (Aug 4, 2009)

dont you guys have some sort of wildlife service you can call which takes care of things like this? i always try to keep the number close as im constantly coming across injured wildlife. i remember i once dragged a half naked tawny frogmouth out of a river. i was so sure it was going to die but i took it down to a clinic and they fixed its immediate injuries (seems like it had eaten a poisoned rat or mouse and had become hypothermic from lying in the water) and sent it off to be rehabilitated. i was informed a month or two later that it had been released after recovery. it just made my day to know that i had helped a little.

trying to help does have its down sides though - mainly all the ones that dont make it


----------



## Katnapper (Aug 4, 2009)

Rick said:


> Well Rebecca based off your description it sounds like a snapping turtle. Nothing else there would be that large except maybe a softshell. I am a turlte keeper and have rehab'd ones hit by cars. It really depends on the severity of the damage.


I agree with Rick, Rebecca. Snapping turtles are large and usually very aggressive.

When taking a car for a test drive years ago, I took it out on a country blacktop and wound it up pretty fast. I briefly saw something in the road, but came upon it too fast to avoid it or even see what it was... but I hit it. I stopped, went back, and it was a snapper that I had just skimmed the top of the shell with the underside of my car. It was bleeding, but not a very bad injury. I grabbed it by the tail and dragged it off the road and finally across the grass and up to the tree line, when I gave up and let it go. It took several times of dragging, and then letting go, as it kept turning around trying to bite me. And it was hissing and growling pretty fiercely too. I figured it would probably live as it's injuries weren't that bad (from what I could tell); and for the fact that it was pretty darn feisty for being injured.

So maybe yours will heal and go on to live too. But it's hard to say, as how bad the injuries were is unknown. Take peace in the knowledge that considering the circumstances, you did all you could to help it.


----------



## ismart (Aug 4, 2009)

You really have the worst luck!  :lol:


----------



## hibiscusmile (Aug 4, 2009)

Well it was skinned up pretty bad, but not bleeding where it was running out of the shell. The only thing is it was only in the driveway about 10' and another 30 I could of had it in a stream.

Bad luck? no, I didnt get bit, so that was good, and the police and newsreporters and peta didn't happen upon me, so that was excellent luck! haha so now the rest of the story...

My liscense were expired 2 years ago. when I found out it was exp. It was to late to get it renewed without drivers test.... I chicken, cause I had back surgeries and cannot turn good to look over my sholder to see to park, so I havent went. So while all this turtle havoc was happening, all I could see was, the police pulling up wondering if I was trying to steal a turtle from someones yard, and the new reporters coming to see what was going on and some one having a video of me throwing wet newspaper over its head and someone saying I ran it over and then calling peta and telling them they have a video of a pet store owner kicking a near dead turtle with her foot (which is only what I was trying to do to turn it over and roll it to the stream) and I am sure if anyone seen me it looked that way, and me jumping back cause it was trying to bite me, then arresting me for the littler the wet newspaper caused by blowing in the wind and abuse of a turtle and ..... so I think I was pretty lucky, oh yea and if anyone knows who she is please turn her into police and AMW!


----------



## Katnapper (Aug 4, 2009)

hibiscusmile said:


> Well it was skinned up pretty bad, but not bleeding where it was running out of the shell. The only thing is it was only in the driveway about 10' and another 30 I could of had it in a stream. Bad luck? no, I didnt get bit, so that was good, and the police and newsreporters and peta didn't happen upon me, so that was excellent luck! haha so now the rest of the story...
> 
> My liscense were expired 2 years ago. when I found out it was exp. It was to late to get it renewed without drivers test.... I chicken, cause I had back surgeries and cannot turn good to look over my sholder to see to park, so I havent went. So while all this turtle havoc was happening, all I could see was, the police pulling up wondering if I was trying to steal a turtle from someones yard, and the new reporters coming to see what was going on and some one having a video of me throwing wet newspaper over its head and someone saying I ran it over and then calling peta and telling them they have a video of a pet store owner kicking a near dead turtle with her foot (which is only what I was trying to do to turn it over and roll it to the stream) and I am sure if anyone seen me it looked that way, and me jumping back cause it was trying to bite me, then arresting me for the littler the wet newspaper caused by blowing in the wind and abuse of a turtle and ..... so I think I was pretty lucky, oh yea and if anyone knows who she is please turn her into police and AMW!


 :huh: :lol:


----------

